

Javascript on iPhone - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/1/4/javascript-on-iphone
Learn how to develop native apps in Javascript for the iPhone using Jiggy.
======
rba
"Jigglins" has to be the worst name applied to a product ever.

